# No makeup school training, what can I do?



## bklynfemme (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't afford to put myself thru makeup school right now due to my already fulltime job and class schedule. I love everything makeup and have a great passion for it. My friends tell me that I should do it professionally or start freelancing, or post ads and charge and etc. I have no professional experience and almost no one wants their mu done by a non professional or someone with hardly any experience.

does anyone have any tips or suggestions on how to break thru or tips on how to start a portfolio, or anything !


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't worry, everyone has to start somewhere!  The least you can do is take pictures of your own makeup (like eyeball shots and stuff) or do makeup on your friends and take pictures of that.  Use those pics to start a Model Mayhem account, and from there you can find local photographers and models in your area who are also looking to build their portfolios.  Often you can find trade work (TFP or Time For Prints) where you don't get paid, but you get copies of the pictures of your portfolio.  HTH.


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd recommend practising on as many people as you can- young and mature, different skin tones and races, different facial shapes, hair colours, eye colours etc. Make sure you practise subtle and natural looks as well as creative, fun looks. When you've got this experience (and photos!) you'll feel a lot more confident in your ability and your confidence will certainly help you to "sell yourself" in a way that is natural rather than forced.
I'm studying makeup artistry now and this advice is my advice for myself too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck!


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

Practice, practice, practice. I would start by contacting photographers in your area telling them you will work for free on their models in return for professional grade pictures of your work because you want to make a professional portfolio. Next, when you get a little money, get your friends together, tell them to wear cute clothes and do all of their makeup, pay a professional photographer to come in and photograph them all, in a way that showcases their makeup. Having a few before/after shots for your portfolio is good as well...Advertise! Everywhere! Model Mayhem, Craigslist, etc...Ask those same photographers if they can throw some customers your way. Networking is key in this industry, make friends!! lol. Get some business cards made up and everytime you get a compliment on your makeup, say thank you! I'm a prof. Makeup artist, here's my card. Advertise on craigslist that you do wedding makeup, you will get a few clients this way. If people love what you do, they will refer you to their friends, sisters, cousins, etc. Also word of mouth is a huge way to get new clients. Once you get your portfolio made up, show it to everyone ya know! lol.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

What *"must haves"* do I need in my make-up kit before I start practicing on my family and friends?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bklynfemme* 

 
_I can't afford to put myself thru makeup school right now due to my already fulltime job and class schedule. I love everything makeup and have a great passion for it. My friends tell me that I should do it professionally or start freelancing, or post ads and charge and etc. I have no professional experience and almost no one wants their mu done by a non professional or someone with hardly any experience.

does anyone have any tips or suggestions on how to break thru or tips on how to start a portfolio, or anything !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its easier then you think! Really! First thing, start doing make-up on friends, family, any one. I started doing my moms makeup every morning, since we live together, and that really helped me to get a feel for what it was like to apply on someone else. Then, start applying on friends - for a small charge. Then, get business cards. Hand them out to everyone and anyone, if you act professional, people wont even notice that you're new. Try to make some connections with photography students in your area who are looking to do pictures for their portfolio, collaborate with them and start getting pictures TFP (trade for photos), no one gets paid, but everyone gets photos. Basically, take work anywhere and everywhere you can get it. Set a price list and stick to it. Research the average cost of makeup application in your area and charge slightly less.

Remember, if you act and seem professional, people will look past the fact that you're young or inexperienced. I have never had people not book with me because I am new to the business. If you're good at what you do, people don't care how old you are or your level of experience. But don't take jobs you can't handle, don't book weddings or big events. Start small. And I mean it about those business cards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you need to do a ton of research about sanitation, proper application practices, etc. Find out how to properly clean every item you own (specktra has some good threads on this). Do a lot of research about everything and anything make-up related. It will come in handy. 

I never went to school for makeup - but I am now a freelance artist. Also, check the laws in your state to make sure you don't need to be a licensed cosmetologist to do make-up on others.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_What *"must haves"* do I need in my make-up kit before I start practicing on my family and friends?_

 
Oh lord. This is a loaded question my dear.
If you're only practicing on friends and family, and not charging them, then you don't need much - just what you already have, and then 99% alcohol to clean products, and disposable wands - you don't want to contaminate your kit. Once you start working with the public though, the list of things you need gets massive.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_ 
Oh lord. This is a loaded question my dear.
If you're only practicing on friends and family, and not charging them, then you don't need much - just what you already have, and then 99% alcohol to clean products, and disposable wands - you don't want to contaminate your kit. Once you start working with the public though, the list of things you need gets massive._

 

Ok, do I spray alcohol on my brushes?  I'm just a little confused......I'm totally new to this.  LOL!  Also, what about foundation colors?  How will I know what colors to buy?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_Ok, do I spray alcohol on my brushes?  I'm just a little confused......I'm totally new to this.  LOL!  Also, what about foundation colors?  How will I know what colors to buy?_

 

You'll learn all that as you go along. Ive been learning for almost 3 years and I'm only now at the point where I can promote myself and work with the public.

For cleaning brushes, use MAC's brush cleanser. Its alcohol based so your brushes dry fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as foundations go - buy one of the RCMA palettes, it has close to 20 or so colors of foundation, and each color lasts 10 - 12 faces, so you can get a feel for what colors you want to buy in the future.

Check out camerareadycosmetics.com


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

Kit must haves...

Hand sanitizer
A spray bottle with 91%+ alcohol in it. 
I keep some lysol wipes in my kit.
Disposable applicators of all kinds.  Lips, mascara wands, cosmetic sponges, etc.
Brush cleanser ( I recommend MAC's it's alcohol based)
Petry dish type things or small disposable cups (to mix foundations)
Baby Wipes!!! lol  
tissues

You don't really need every color of the rainbow foundation.  Get a couple of light shades (cool and warm tone) and a couple of dark shades, with these you will be able to custom blend whatever shade you need...Practice on some friends who have differing skin tones.

Everytime I use an eyeshadow, blush, etc on a client after I am finished, it gets sprayed with the bottle of alcohol.  If I'm using something like a paint pot or fluid line, I just take a little bit out with a disposable spatula and work off of that spatula.  I also spritz my brushes with alcohol after they've been washed.  I'm a total germ freak, lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Kit must haves...

Hand sanitizer
A spray bottle with 91%+ alcohol in it. 
I keep some lysol wipes in my kit.
Disposable applicators of all kinds.  Lips, mascara wands, cosmetic sponges, etc.
Brush cleanser ( I recommend MAC's it's alcohol based)
Petry dish type things or small disposable cups (to mix foundations)
Baby Wipes!!! lol  
tissues

You don't really need every color of the rainbow foundation.  Get a couple of light shades (cool and warm tone) and a couple of dark shades, with these you will be able to custom blend whatever shade you need...Practice on some friends who have differing skin tones.

Everytime I use an eyeshadow, blush, etc on a client after I am finished, it gets sprayed with the bottle of alcohol.  If I'm using something like a paint pot or fluid line, I just take a little bit out with a disposable spatula and work off of that spatula.  I also spritz my brushes with alcohol after they've been washed.  I'm a total germ freak, lol._

 
Good tips. See my list below for a longer list as well.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

In my professional opinion, since people are interested: Must haves for your kit are...

All my make-up. (All blushes, msfs, foundations, concealers, eyeliners, primers, mascaras, eyeshadows, pigments, lipglosses, lipsticks, LASHES, everything)
Everything sectioned off into its own containers.
Everything clean and organized.

Q Tips
Disposable mascara wands, lipgloss wands, lipstick wands, spatulas.
Cotton pads
Hair ties
Bobbi pins
Kleenex
Baby Wipes (or make-up wipes) in bulk.
Zip lock bag for garbage
Brush cleaner in a small spray bottle.
Water in a small spray bottle.
Make-up remover in a small spray bottle.
Zip lock bag for dirty brushes - NEVER put them back in your case, in your brush belt, or down on a table.
Make-up remover pads
Disposable Sponges
A chair that is the right height for you to work on your clients.
Bandaids
Paper Towels
Moisterizers, toners, cleansers
Tape
Mints
Hand sanitizers
Lash Glue
Mixing Mediums
Stainless Steel mixing palette
Stainless Steel spatula 
Setting spray

Make sure to clean your brushes between clients, if you're using the MAC brush cleanser, it should take 15 minutes for them to dry, so anticipate a 20 minute break between clients so you can do this.

Also, sanitize every product before and after you use it. Make sure you're educated on all sanitization procedures, because you don't want to risk infecting your kit by getting bacteria on a product.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_You spray alcohol on your powder products?_

 

Yes, in 3 years I've never had a problem with it effecting the color of the product...However you don't want to spray loose powder products, lol...Hold the bottle 12-14 inches away and spray.  Alcohol doesn't effect the color or texture, it dries super fast.  And we use alcohol on products anyway, like when we are pressing pigments or if an eyeshadow breaks and we need to press it back together.

Now, if I'm using pigments on someone, I will just take a little scoop of pigment out with a spatula and work off that, so I don't have to dip a used brush back into the pigment pot, since I can't spray those with alcohol.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Yes, in 3 years I've never had a problem with it effecting the color of the product...However you don't want to spray loose powder products, lol...Hold the bottle 12-14 inches away and spray.  Alcohol doesn't effect the color or texture, it dries super fast.  And we use alcohol on products anyway, like when we are pressing pigments or if an eyeshadow breaks and we need to press it back together.

Now, if I'm using pigments on someone, I will just take a little scoop of pigment out with a spatula and work off that, so I don't have to dip a used brush back into the pigment pot, since I can't spray those with alcohol._

 

Yeah, I already edited my last post.
I was really confused for a moment and thought you were saying you sprayed water on it. I dont know where I was getting that from. its been a long day.

I know about the spatula and the pigment trick, I'm a MA.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

HaHa!!! I agree, mints are MUST HAVE for a kit...For your own sake and your client, lol.  My favorite q-tips are the ones with the pointed end...These are also great for applying liquid liner.


----------

